# 1632 FTW!



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

Due to being more or less stuck at home because of a sore shoulder/neck, I was bored to death. So I went to the hardware store and got me some 32mm PVC piping and some 90 degree couplings and t joints and made myself a backstop on which to hang a towel and a can. Because of the shoulder even single 22mm TBG is painful to draw. So i made a single 1632 tube set with a small BB pouch that I got cheap as chips on the bay, et voila, the perfect(for me) indoor shooter with 6mm plastic BB's.

I can shoot at just over 5 meters and these BB's definitely put dents in an empty beer can, and I even had one penetrate it. I have been getting pretty consistent hits too, which for a newbie is very motivating to keep this up.

The length of the tubes is 17cm or 6,69 inches from pouch tie to fork tie. My anchor point is just behind my mouth so more speed could probably be gained.

Apartment dwellers who, like me, can't legally shoot outdoors should definitely try this as an indoor setup. Outdoors and at anything over 5m I imagine the BB's would be not so good though.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tiny tubes and BBs are are just the thing to scratch that itch when restricted by health, weather and inebriation late at night. :drinkup:


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

:yeahthat: ...Walks to fridge to open can of Heineken because the tab got separated from the target.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Outdoors, steel bbs or 1/4 inch nuts are good a bit beyond 5 meters.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I shoot 3/8' steel with 1632 singles....but i am shooting full butterfly with a 71" draw


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find them plenty accurate at 10M - awesome fun.


----------

